
Ask HN: Do you take notes on your 1:1s being an IC (not a leader)? - soneca
1:1s are, in my understanding of it, a meeting focused on the team member, not on the leader. Its value is exactly to allow the IC to define the agenda and conduct the conversation of a meeting with their leader.<p>Still, I usually only see leaders taking notes. I am an IC and I do take notes. I ask because as a side project I am bootstrapping a 1:1 meeting tool and I am interested in giving this bias to my product - i.e. more features for the IC, not just the leader.<p>So, as an IC, do you take notes of your 1:1s? Any features you would like to request for a tool that would help you take the most of your 1:1s?<p>(my product if anyone is curious: hhtps:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oneonemeeting.com)
======
howard941
I always take notes at these meetings because I want there to be a paper trail
of who said what when. I tried to do it on a tablet's screen keyboard but
immediately realized that paper's a better interface -- for me.

I'd try something electronic but I can't think of anything I'd use other than
a surreptitious app for an Android phone taking a voice->text transcript of
the meeting.

